
Pine64 February update: PinePhone, PineTab, Pinebook, new products and delays - MayeulC
https://www.pine64.org/2020/02/15/february-update-post-cny-and-fosdem-status-report/
======
MayeulC
This is one of my first submissions, so I wasn't quite sure how to go about
it. I edited the title to make it less vague than the actual one, though the
"new products" part was covered in greater detail there:
[https://www.pine64.org/2020/02/03/fosdem-2020-and-
hardware-a...](https://www.pine64.org/2020/02/03/fosdem-2020-and-hardware-
announcements/)

As I write this on my cellphone, which is a slow and tedious experience, it's
quite obvious that these devices are currently geared more towards passive
consumption than production. I'm quite excited for the PinePhone, as a result!

The other products as well, though I have enough things cooking for now that
I'll wait for a production PineTab, instead of trying to help with its bring-
up.

I'm also eyeing the pinebook. How hard would it be to makean ortholinear
keyboard for it?

